

New iPhone 4 FaceTime commercials - kyleslattery
http://www.apple.com/iphone/gallery/ads.html

======
Eight
It's just a shame that FaceTime only works on Wifi. Does anybody know if you
can call another Voip service or is it limited to iPhone 4 owners?

~~~
hboon
Only between iPhone 4.

